# Test Tube Shots



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jello shots wouldn't be a good choice for test tubes, if they set up "right" they'd be hard to get out, and if they don't set up there was no reason to use jell-o. 

UV flavored vodkas work well (and bright colors), I like sweet shots so I'd go with a bunch of "Pucker" flavors - (also bright colors). They have a lot of flavor, like jolly rancher candies.


----------



## mchrys (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm doing test tube shots as well. I plan on doing a Dracula's Kiss shooter that I saw in the Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate Halloween magazine. It's 1 ounce orange curacao, 1/2 ounce grenadine and 3/4 ounce black vodka. I purchased a small test tube holder (holds 24) to place the tubes in so the vodka floats on top.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I put jello shots in shot injectors.
Test tubes I did pineapples soaked in grain oh boy where they potent.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

one of my favorite shooters and we've done them a few years in a row now as others luv them too:
Porn Stars
http://www.drinksmixer.com/drinks1r4813.html
YUMMY!!!
Hope you have fun!!


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

When using the test tubes it's best to have something like a wooden skewer to loosen up jello so you can get it out. At our party we use "Suck and Blow Tubes" aka Shotgun Shooters, they're a lot of fun. You can find some at Barproducts.com


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

What if you make the jello in a separate container, break it all up into smaller chunks and THEN put it in the test tubes? I'm guessing there would be little air pockets that you could fill in with a different color liquid and get a neat effect. I'd do a test tube test before the big night!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*RIGOR MORTIS: Absolute, Disaronno Amaretto, splash of orange and pineapple juice.*

*BRIDE of FRANKENSTEIN: 1 part Godiva white chocolate liqueur, one part Blavod Black Vodka.*


*This thread has test tube shooter recipes, where to buy supplies, shot recipes, jello shot recipes, too. *
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/93176-halloween-shots.html


*Website with jello shot recipes.*
www.myscienceproject.org


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas! As suggested, I'm going to do a trial run with some watered down jello as well as maybe trying some layered shots. Thanks again!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

You might like a shooter called "Test Tube Baby"

ounce Amaretto 
ounce Tequila 
1 dash Cream 
Layer in a shot glass and add drop of cream to top. 

I just found this additional info about it on the internet:
A nice variation that lends eye appeal is to insert a drop or two or grenadine. This supposedly simulates a bloody fetus and the dash of cream floating around between the layers adds to the illusion.

How's that for a disgusting test tube drink? Ewwww!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Appletinis are nice in test tubes, because they're green.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I made Jager Bombs last year and put them in test tubes. Its awesome because the Red Bull keeps everyone going!

1/2 can Red Bull® energy drink
1 - 2 oz Jagermeister® herbal liqueur


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

I made a tray for my test tube shots by poking holes in a shoebox and lining it with bubble wrap (so the tubes dont tilt) then I spray painted the shoebox in a nasty green color and used stickers to show which shots were named what.. Such as:
Gangrene: Appletini (sour apple schnapps & vodka)
Arsenic: Cranberry juice and vodka
Cyanide: Grape Vodka
Strychnine: Peach schnapps and sprite










And as far as jello shots... using syringes (minus the needles) works AWESOME for halloween parties! Everyone loves them and they're less messy and can be carried around nicely and eaten throughout the night. Also, I used the skull and pumpkin jello molds from the Dollar Tree for jello jigglers (the key to getting jigglers to set is to use less alcohol or add a pack or two of unflavored gelatin). 

















I have some AMAZING jello shot recipes, if anyone wants BTW


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

We normally do the injectors..this year I bought some clear containers from overstock.com with the lids.Also I am using the skull ice tray to make some also.
The reason for the clear containers is I want to do the candy corn shot.
Dark maiden we are always game for recipes.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey glad to see those Jello Shots worked in the DT Ice things. I wanted to do those again this year but a little more vodka.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

*Test Tube holders/stands????*

Those are great ideas and pictures, DarkMaiden. 

What else is everyone using to hold their test tubes upright? 

I ended up returning the Martha Stewart test tubes I bought this year--couldn't figure out a stand for them. But Wilton was selling 4 in a clear stand, so I bought that instead. They have black screw-on caps which is easier to stick a label on than the cork ones Martha's had. They are sold with various colors of Halloween candy-sprinkles inside, the kind used on cakes (duh, they ARE sold by Wilton! I'm just trying to be very clear.) They are a bit shorter, though, and you get 4 instead of 6. I forget the price difference, but I think Wilton's also cost less.

I really like the wire stand Martha Stewart shows on her label, but I've no time to solder something like that.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I just got a 2x4 and drilled several holes in it a little bigger than the test tubes. I beat the wood up a little and threw some stain on it, and it works great and cost practically nothing!


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Dark maiden we are always game for recipes.



These are my favorite red ones, sooo yummy!

1 (3oz) pkg of strawberry or strawberry kiwi jello
1C water
1/2C vodka
1/4C Midori/melon liqueur
1/4C peach schnapps

Bring water to boiling, then pour over gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Add alcohol, mixing well. Chill 2-4 hours... Makes about 20 (using 1 oz cups)

Also, I recommend getting a cheap turkey baster at the dollar store or somewhere and using it to fill the cups. It's MUCH less messy and easier than pouring or using funnels.


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

trickortreat said:


> Those are great ideas and pictures, DarkMaiden.
> 
> What else is everyone using to hold their test tubes upright?


I bought my test tubes from this site, they also sell the holders if anyone needs them. The site also sells a lot of other fun drinkware and at great cheap prices!

http://www.barproducts.com/


----------



## lucynt (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, great gear site.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have the holder to I forgot I had it till the other day.


----------



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm planning shooters in test tubes as well for my party this Saturday (to go with my mad scientist lab.) How far in advance can I make them? I like to do as much as possible before guests arrive so I can enjoy socializing, but wonder if the alcohol will evaporate.


----------

